# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Europe with the 3G iPad

## JEK

Discovered a big difference with the 3G iPad over the iPhone. One must first authorized a 3G data plan through AT&T and wait for 24 hours after signing up for the service to be initialized with the local carrier. With the iPhone one can blunder abroad and run up a bill without any action other than turning International Roaming to ON. Seems like a safety net for travelers, but it took me some fine print reading to understand what was going on.

----------


## BBT

Good to know for next month in SBH.

----------


## KevinS

Is the one-day delay a "global" enablement, or a country-by-country enablement?  In other words, do I do it once, or do I have to specify the country?

----------


## JEK

I believe it is a global thing, but I'll let you know in Switzerland :)

----------


## Petri

I'm just wondering if this could have something to do with the new EU legislation on data roaming caps that went effective 1st March this year (second phase beginning of July).

EU is making it pretty difficult to get excessive roaming bills.

----------


## JEK

Hello from Basel on iPad!

----------


## BBT

Great, JEK did you just contact AT&T before you left and haver international added? Like I do for iPhone.

----------


## JEK

You do it through the iPad Network screen. No talking to people required or even permitted.

----------


## JEK

My iPhone lost all coverage today on the train from Paris to Zurich -- No Service. My wife had great coverage as did my iPad 3G. Had to call AT & T and the tech guy reset the phone over net and away we went. Strange in nearly 3 years of iPhone usage abroad and at home never had an issue like this.

----------


## amyb

Roll with it and keep on truckin'-I look forward to your and the Swiss Mrs reports from Zurich.

----------


## JEK

Waving the flag from Zurich!

----------


## amyb

Ach du liebe-just wonderbar. I am on tour!

----------


## JEK

Spargel tonight! Carefully grown in Germany with soil mounded around the stalks to rob them of chlorophyl.

The veal and morels was tasty too.

----------


## andynap

White asparagus I've had in Brazil and here would like to see the veal and morels tho.

----------


## JEK

The German Spargel is a real cult item in this part of the world. You can have an entire meal of various Spargel dishes.
The veal was a tenderloin about 1.5 X 3 inches with lot's of fresh morels in a hunter's sauce. They do veal so well here. Didn't photograph well.

----------


## JEK

Swiss coffee is the best in the world!

----------


## Petri

Europe in the spring is crazy about asparagus.

I missed the veal for a few days in Piemonte.  They call it fassone which I thought was pheasant, or fasan in german.

----------


## BBT

jEK thanks for iPad info

----------


## JEK

Happiness is . . . 





Being abroad with a new release of Apple product (iPad 3G in this case) and going to the Apple Store (Zurich in this case) to show it off :)

----------


## Petri

That explains the reports of people crying at the Zurich Apple Store ;-)

----------

